# buck pole



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Are there any buck poles around nelsonville during gun season? Will be hunting in the area and was just curious.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you mean big buck pool? Or do you just need a place to hang a deer?


----------

